# How to fill the Forms.



## fanziii (Jul 29, 2011)

Hi guys,

Quick Question : Can i fill the Visa and Medical forms by typing it in the PDF and then print and just sign it ? Or is it necessary to Fill it by PEN ?

I am more comfirtable with filling it by typing it in. But i dont want any troubles with my application just because of a stupid reason as such.

Thanks !


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

fanziii said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Quick Question : Can i fill the Visa and Medical forms by typing it in the PDF and then print and just sign it ? Or is it necessary to Fill it by PEN ?
> 
> ...


I can't see any reason why you shouldn't fill in the PDF if it allows you to...


----------



## fanziii (Jul 29, 2011)

Hi Tomcat,

Thanks for the response.
Well the PDF itself doesnt have fields to type it in. I am filling it through a PDF Editor.

Would it be a problem to fill it like this ?


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

fanziii said:


> Hi Tomcat,
> 
> Thanks for the response.
> Well the PDF itself doesnt have fields to type it in. I am filling it through a PDF Editor.
> ...


Your guess is as good as mine on that front - but my guess would still be it would be OK. (Note - it's still a guess  )


----------



## fanziii (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks Tom,

Perhaps, we could use some help from someone who had applied through a form filled like that.


----------

